# An Investment For 3 Years Of Planning



## Venatus (Apr 21, 2016)

There is nothing supernatural in being able to write out the future within your mind. Imagination is a fundamental part of humanity. So when i tell you i have been guiding my life according to the visions i have, you shouldnt think anything abnormal about it. Im not a psychic or a clairvoyant, and by the evidence of this post, i would expect others to hold themselves to the same standard.

For the past decade or so i have seen visions of my life work. I was an anarchist at heart, long before i even knew it was even possible. So you shouldnt be suprised when i say that i want to create a community of like minded individuals. i am an inventor, a designer, and i am open to new ideas, not because i lack my own, but because i see power and strength in all knowledge. why even the foulest most inane and chaotic insults could serve as a catalyst for inspiration.

So that is why i have made this post, i seek guidance and inspiration. In 3 years time i will have a vast amount of resources and ingenuity at my disposal, and i will strike out and build a haven for anarchists, hobos, hippies, and whatever you will call yourselves (if any of us are even alive by then Trump 2016) 

So in conclusion, i seek guidance and inspiration for this project. i would like your ideas, your criticisms, your insults, and your opinions on the matter. 

TLDR: I am starting an anarchist community in 3 years, any ideas or views on the subject? dos and donts?


----------



## wizehop (Apr 21, 2016)

You might as well start building it now. It takes time to get things going. Start doing the ground work so by the time you have "real resources" your already ahead of the game.
But to be honest its a common pipe dream for a lot of kids. A lot of times people come on talking about plots of land, yadda yadda, but it rarely actually ever pans out. Not to be a debbie downer.

So I guess the main thing would be to not procrastinate and wait 3 years, if its something you really want. My life is full of great shit I was planning to do later, and later came and I was already onto something else.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 21, 2016)

Would any of these vast amounts of resources happen to be in the form of cash or gold?

If so, how do you define vast?

If not, you're going to need it.


----------



## Georgeez (Apr 21, 2016)

It's hard to plan for the future, when your living your life for something later that may never come. All you have is right now, this very moment, so make the most out of it. 
But on a side note you should save all types of different seeds for food, find a place by a mountain where fresh water will flow.


----------



## Odin (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't know much about it... but from a lot of destinations, slabs being the most talked about here to communities in Spain or UK.

Location Location Location.

More so important if your not gonna "own" the land within the rules of "society".

I would say go for it... but be willing to sacrifice and suffer to make it work.
If you gotta improve the location but live off berries and nuts and filter rain water for some time then thats what ya gotta do... I guess.

I've got a cray cray idea myself... to build a little outpost somewhere cobbled outa scrap wood and gears and use some Victorian era design to erect a telescope.

This way I can keep an eye out for the WOooooo To the Waaaaahhh!
::::::

And stars and stuff. 

Or maybe just get a good set of binoculars. 

Whatever you do good luck.


----------



## Venatus (Apr 21, 2016)

wizehop said:


> You might as well start building it now. It takes time to get things going. Start doing the ground work so by the time you have "real resources" your already ahead of the game.
> But to be honest its a common pipe dream for a lot of kids. A lot of times people come on talking about plots of land, yadda yadda, but it rarely actually ever pans out. Not to be a debbie downer.
> 
> So I guess the main thing would be to not procrastinate and wait 3 years, if its something you really want. My life is full of great shit I was planning to do later, and later came and I was already onto something else.



Well you see i have been doing that, i have been calculating and documenting the structures and important aspects of this future community. ive been doing it for a decade.

As far as resources are concerned, i will have enough money saved up, and i will be making enough money (by then), to buy the supplies i need to make machinery and equipment that would simplify matters such as agriculture, building, repairs, and other things. everything we have today, we can make again. the people who chose to be part of this (when it happens) will have access to technology beyond the grasp of society. in truth, it is not so much the fact that i can provide vast resources in three years, its that i will be providing a means for people to provide for themselves.


----------



## Venatus (Apr 21, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> Would any of these vast amounts of resources happen to be in the form of cash or gold?
> 
> If so, how do you define vast?
> 
> If not, you're going to need it.



yes


----------



## Venatus (Apr 21, 2016)

Odin said:


> I don't know much about it... but from a lot of destinations, slabs being the most talked about here to communities in Spain or UK.
> 
> Location Location Location.
> 
> ...



Thanks Odin, i like your idea! The truth is out there.


----------



## Venatus (Apr 21, 2016)

Georgeez said:


> It's hard to plan for the future, when your living your life for something later that may never come. All you have is right now, this very moment, so make the most out of it.
> But on a side note you should save all types of different seeds for food, find a place by a mountain where fresh water will flow.



Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Venatus (Apr 21, 2016)

So, to narrow things down. resources are not a concern, neither is location unless some mad shit goes down(Trump 2016)

My big question is, how do i find people who would be interested? Any time i present this idea to people, they either think im trying to run a cult, and have no slight understanding of the reasons behind my intentions, or they dont take me seriously. i honestly feel like im trying to sell a condo to someone any time i present my idea. "heyyy people! check this out- a better way to live your life" and then if they are interested they get involved, and then the time comes for them to make a choice and they are not ready to try something new. 

I know im doing something wrong here. any advice?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 21, 2016)

You're in the right place to present your ideas without shame.

There's a lot of people here who would do the same if they had the resources.

I know of a guy who has some land in Hawaii who would let you put up a yurt and grow fruits and vegetables on it.

But hey...you have all those resources, so being on somebody elses land isn't something you have to subject yourself to.

If you build it they will come.


----------



## wizehop (Apr 21, 2016)

Venatus said:


> Well you see i have been doing that, i have been calculating and documenting the structures and important aspects of this future community. ive been doing it for a decade.
> 
> As far as resources are concerned, i will have enough money saved up, and i will be making enough money (by then), to buy the supplies i need to make machinery and equipment that would simplify matters such as agriculture, building, repairs, and other things. everything we have today, we can make again. the people who chose to be part of this (when it happens) will have access to technology beyond the grasp of society. in truth, it is not so much the fact that i can provide vast resources in three years, its that i will be providing a means for people to provide for themselves.



You know the biggest part of "community" is the people. So you can have it growing long before you need to buy, build, or create anything else. I don't think those kind of things are like the field of dreams, where if you build it they will just come.

Id say you should have a strong community in place before even considering what your trying to do...


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 21, 2016)

wizehop said:


> You know the biggest part of "community" is the people. So you can have it growing long before you need to buy, build, or create anything else. I don't think those kind of things are like the field of dreams, where if you build it they will just come.
> 
> Id say you should have a strong community in place before even considering what your trying to do...



The community already exists.

It is you, I and many others here and all over the world just waiting for a reason to connect.

I don't think a person would need to actually finish anything before somebody actually shows.

btw: If I put something together and had an ongoing invite from the beginning which nobody responded to, my finishing touches would probably include an anti-oogle fence


----------



## etpyh (Apr 22, 2016)

You could also advert on sites like workaway and offer the volunteers who fit to stay.


----------



## Ande1968 (Apr 26, 2016)

yes and yes again to all of it. 
the most important thing even on this sight is ownership/partnership. 
It all depends on how you set up your Utopian idea from the get, are the people invited as guest or partners. 
I suggest you start researching the serfs and lords of yesteryear, share cropping and why most of that failed into the semi autocracies you see across the world today. 
you will need to let people become owners in your utopia for it to work, they will need a voice, they will need to know that what they put in will be acknowledged and rewarded. 
if people can not be partners you will not succeed. 
I assure you if you post you have 50 acres and freshwater and are starting a community somewhere and there is a partnership/ownership being offered you will have to beat them off with a stick however the moment you start with rules no drugs, no alcohol all we do is work and work and work more you will lose everyone and everything and be sitting on the mountain/hillside/plat of land doing nothing more than watching the grass turn at every season. 
Your position in life should never be to exhault yourself above or around others. If you make it an equal partnership and open to a limited amount of bullshit and place some fair and open minded ground rules you will succeed, if you don't share and and expect everyone to do the work for you; then start your cult now and offer as much booze and drugs as possible and then you can rule your squabble with minimal resistance. 
otherwise start with your charter and invite open minded people to join, be prepared for the lunes and freethinkers who will be smarter than you and tell you when and where your going wrong. 
There are more thinkers than doer's in this world i assure you of that. 
good luck, one more note search every commune and community that started and research why they failed that is where you need to start. 
Head the words of the previous poster freshwater, you need a never ending supply of freshwater. water is more important than anything else in regard to land purchase. start you search there. 
if you do not know water rights and usage your a fool and soon shall part with your money. 
Next look for land that you can purchase with no restrictions and right of way access. 
do not fool yourself into thinking things work out; the law of the land can and will destroy any free thoughts or ideas you think you have. 
guns, drug, booze mean nothing; money and land separates the men from the boys. 

for example Utah no water is drill with out permit by the state, 
water rights are purchased before a well can be drilled, with limits on the amount of water that can be consumed. 500 to 800 feet well depth at 30 to 40 dollars a foot. 

Colorado owns the water that falls from the sky, you are not allowed to collect rain water from your roof with out a permit. 
wells and drilling same cost. 

New mexico 600 to 900 feet for water do you know the power and well head size to draw water. 
Arizona is the same. 

if you think you are going to buy land and dam up a stream and create a pond your neighbor will or can potential sue and or kill you. TN, TX, LA, WV, VA

I hope you put thought and are truly a heeled as you state in your posting. 

Good luck and maybe i might stop by for a glass of water. 

p.s.
Drill an illegal well, dig a hole until you hit water and or an aquafier and get caught in all but one state in the union it is a felony that's Texas. 
The punishment is not just prison but forfeiture of land and title.


----------



## AnarchyandChaosInc (Sep 10, 2016)

Mmmm what we're doing is kind of just doing it. Our biggest problem also is manpower but honestly i think if we put ourselves out there more it will come. Kinda like the guy said. if you build it or at least start building it. People will come. That's what we have realized. It seems to be working. Do you have any core group already or is it currently just you?


----------



## AnarchyandChaosInc (Sep 10, 2016)

That being said we are a adverse possesion ecovillage project. you sound more like your trying to start something like shut up and grow it (now called the garden) in tennessee


----------



## creature (Sep 10, 2016)

i have to look at this..

you both rode in my rig.. a good ride..
i know you..

Vallejo, at the 7-11, & then where the cops pissed on us after i couldn't find my way out of the fucking mall parking lot.. then up through jenner, into bragg.. did i drop the two of you off in willitis?

anyways.. carefull how you throw your shit down.
plan first, create second, invite third.


----------



## Venatus (Sep 12, 2016)

thank you everyone for the advice. I have alot ahead of me, so any kind of guidance helps.


----------



## Venatus (Sep 12, 2016)

creature said:


> i have to look at this..
> 
> you both rode in my rig.. a good ride..
> i know you..
> ...


hey, ive been seeing your posts. take it easy and try not to bite the dust man.


----------



## Venatus (Sep 12, 2016)

AnarchyandChaosInc said:


> That being said we are a adverse possesion ecovillage project. you sound more like your trying to start something like shut up and grow it (now called the garden) in tennessee


cool ill check that out


----------



## Venatus (Sep 12, 2016)

Ande1968 said:


> yes and yes again to all of it.
> the most important thing even on this sight is ownership/partnership.
> It all depends on how you set up your Utopian idea from the get, are the people invited as guest or partners.
> I suggest you start researching the serfs and lords of yesteryear, share cropping and why most of that failed into the semi autocracies you see across the world today.
> ...


thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Venatus (Sep 12, 2016)

wizehop said:


> You know the biggest part of "community" is the people. So you can have it growing long before you need to buy, build, or create anything else. I don't think those kind of things are like the field of dreams, where if you build it they will just come.
> 
> Id say you should have a strong community in place before even considering what your trying to do...


i agree with that. i never liked the whole if you build it they will come routine.


----------



## Venatus (Sep 12, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> The community already exists.
> 
> It is you, I and many others here and all over the world just waiting for a reason to connect.
> 
> ...


yeah im not a fan of the ongoing invite idea. ive recently taken note to how extreme my ideas really are to some people out there.


----------

